

Ask HN: developer resources for your favorite SAAS services ? - thibaut_barrere

To make it easier to build apps on top of SAAS services, we're starting to gather developer resources on http://kingapi.com (eg: http://kingapi.com/details/madmimi).<p>The idea here is to help people selecting a service by linking to resources that show how someone already used it, technically.<p>So we'll focus on third-parties how-to's mostly, such as blog posts, screencasts, more than company provided content (although this is still interesting, but we'd like to avoid "duplicating" the service website).<p>We'll fill this ourselves (Sébastien Gruhier and me) but if anyone wants to help, we welcome suggestions warmly :) (either here or directly on the site).<p>Thanks for your help.
======
shafqat
The NewsCred Platform just launched our API, but all how-tos (including
company supported wrappers) are on our own site. Feel free to link to them
though if you want: <http://developer.newscred.com>.

------
thibaut_barrere
Live links:

<http://kingapi.com>

<http://kingapi.com/details/madmimi>

